# JAVA Installation - Umgebungsvariable geht nicht.



## ne0 (6. Apr 2012)

Hallöchen,
ich wollte mich mal erkundigen bezüglich eines Problems.
Und zwar wollte ich prinzipell nur JAVA JDK installieren um hinterher mit Eclipse arbeiten zu können.

Zum Problem:
-Ich hatte vorher schon das normale JAVA installiert
-anschließend das JDK darüberinstalliert
habe im übrigen ein Windows 7 64 Bit installiert.

Nun wollte ich testen ob das Java in der Kommandozeile funktioniert -> also cmd Befehl eingegeben und anschließend "Javac".

Doch da sagt er mir " Der Befehl "javac" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden."

-> habe dann die Umgebungsvariable in den Pfad geändert, wo die "bin" ist + java und javac

nun kam immernoch die besagte Fehlermeldung.
-> dann habe ich das normale Java runtergeschmissen, in der Hoffnung dass er das JDK bevorzugt, weil ich was gelesen hatte das es nach Prioritäten abgearbeitet wird.

Kollegen meinten das Eclipse geht auch so, wenn die Variable noch nicht geändert ist...
-> habs noch nicht probiert, weil ich erstmal wissen wollte warum es auf dem klassischen Weg nicht funktioniert.

Meine Umgebungsvariable:
PATH
%SystemRoot%; %SystemRoot%\system32; %SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_03
.
Ich hatte anfangs nur den java ort, weil ich wohl den rest in der Variable wohl im Dusel überschrieben hatte.

Sollte doch aber so gehen oder ?


danke für eure Antworten!!

lg Ne0


----------



## Jodo (6. Apr 2012)

Hi,

häng ein "bin" an die PATH variable und es sollte gehen.

%SystemRoot%; %SystemRoot%\system32; %SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_03*\bin*


----------



## ne0 (7. Apr 2012)

Es geht, danke danke danke !!!!! Hast mir wirklich das Osterfest gerettet !! :>

Ich wünsch dir/euch ein frohes Osterfest ! :>

lg Ne0


----------



## Jodo (7. Apr 2012)

Gern.  Dir auch frohe Ostern.


----------

